# Is that possible to complete MBBS abroad, after doing 1st & 2nd year in pakistan??



## ahwar (Nov 3, 2010)

Assalom o Alaikum!!!

Guys please i wanna know if i can complete my MBBS abroad e.g. Canada or US...

Q1. Is it posible or not?? #confused #roll 

IF POSSIBLE THEN,
Q2. How can i transfer??
Q3. Whats the procedure??
Q4. And how much should i score to get admitted there??

Please mention here if u know anything.. need to know it asap..


----------



## retroguy02 (Jan 28, 2010)

No as far as I know..but you can do research work and electives abroad after 2nd year I believe


----------

